# How do YOU train??



## Trump40 (Feb 13, 2014)

I've gotten so used to my training program that used during boxing...
wanted to get some feedback and hear some other guys programs. 

I'm used to doing 2x a days...
--Morning session= 45 min Weights + 45 min Cardio. 
--1 hr nap mid day
--Night time session= 2 hours of boxing (sparring, heavy bag, speed bag, jump rope, sometimes laps in the olympic pool, etc. 
 6 days a week.

weight trainin program was:
Day 1 -- legs
Day 2 -- Abs
Day 3 -- Chest 
Day 4-- Back 
Day 5 -- Arms
Day 6 -- Legs
day 7 -- Rest 

Repeat.  Cardio in the am was usually 5 mile run or all types of random shit like rowing machine, stairs ,etc.

I get beast on the this even without the night work out but what i notice is that if i miss a day, you can tell.  So body changes are very fast both ways...

Eating every 2.5 - 3 hours. 
Lots of L-arginine and L-orthinine

Am i missing the boat??


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't know if I would change much as all that cardio work in the PM would not allow for much more weight training.

If anything I would take a day off or schedule a week to deload possibly.

By if it ain't broke....
Hawk


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 13, 2014)

What are you not getting out of your routine that you hope to get out of it?


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 13, 2014)

I mean it really depends n your goals... what do you want to do/be?

if you want more mass, i would actually suggest dropping the night time cardio stuff and putting more time in with the iron.  Possibly increasing the frequency you hit each group and training with some extra volume and intensity


----------



## Trump40 (Feb 13, 2014)

Usually every few months I'll try and finish a two week 
2 a day program that is the weights and cardio...
so you end up doing everything at least twice in one week... 
its fucking hard to make it to the end of week two but it packs on the muscle.

Ya, my goals-- I get big easy and being 240+ is too big for what i want.  
Right now in the last 4 weeks since starting Tren i went from 240 to 228.  
I'd like to be at 235 with 10% bf and surfing 2 hours a day. 
That being said, it's a little bit rediculous of an expectation because i think 235 is pretty much maxed out muscle weight for me and being that lean and doing cardio sports like surfing....idk we will see. 

I just wanted to get some sense if my weight training program is solid.  
I usually go for 15 reps and I train close to fight speed...meaning VERY hard contractions -=- very fast and powerful but very controlled with that hard snap at the end.   I mix in some high reps and the occational 3-5 rep max set too. 
But im usually within the 10-15 rep zone. 
I just see alot of guys doing mixed stuff like back plus this or that and legs plus this....
I'm isolation each main group per day so it seems different than most. 

does that make sense?


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 13, 2014)

If you're looking to gain some weight, you could drop some cardio or add some food.  I prefer the latter, it keeps your metabolism up and keeps you full. See if adding some calories slows the weight drop and gets you into a holding pattern.  Tren's a 'hungry' compound.


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 13, 2014)

Well... what does yu program look like? I mean saying you do 15 rep plus the occasional heavy set doesn't say anything about the volume you use.  To maximize hypertrophy you need to find the routine that will allow to optimally stimulate the muscle to grow through sufficient muscular damage, train with enough intensity and/or volume to cause metabolic stress and further the muscular damage, create adequate mechanical tension to induce metabolic stress and train with sufficient frequency to allow for continuous progression and compounded effects. 

You boxing is creating a a lot of stress and that reduced you abilit to train with adequate intensity as optimally as possible.  So if you want to add muscle, we need to focus on revamping your training and incresing your food intake


----------



## Trump40 (Feb 13, 2014)

AtomAnt said:


> Well... what does yu program look like? I mean saying you do 15 rep plus the occasional heavy set doesn't say anything about the volume you use.  To maximize hypertrophy you need to find the routine that will allow to optimally stimulate the muscle to grow through sufficient muscular damage, train with enough intensity and/or volume to cause metabolic stress and further the muscular damage, create adequate mechanical tension to induce metabolic stress and train with sufficient frequency to allow for continuous progression and compounded effects.
> 
> You boxing is creating a a lot of stress and that reduced you abilit to train with adequate intensity as optimally as possible.  So if you want to add muscle, we need to focus on revamping your training and incresing your food intake




Absolutely.  I'm off the boxing.  So there is no evening work out right now.  
So far I am about 6 weeks in on my program.  Starter @ 243lbs.  Dropped alot of water and some fat.  
I'm definitely not eating a lot.  I usually eat three full meals and supplement with whey protein, oatmeal, chia seed and cinnamon in a mason jar for the other 2-3 meals. 
Looks like that's a good place to start.  

My workouts are 12-15 sets.  So i usually do 4 exercises @ 3 sets each.  
Resting period is as short as i can handle.  
That's about all i can fit in 45 minutes.  I can increase the time and sets but i've always thought that strength trainng beyond 45 minutes becomes wasteful..?

My cardio has been shit.  I've hit probably 50-75% of the days for various reasons or had to cut out early.  
BUT, on a positive side, My body now feels solid and strong enough to handle real hard training.  Core muscles, tendons, etc.  It's ready to go.  The cardio being so lacking means that when i hit it hard, im gonna rip up fast like 3 weeks time im guessing.  

The TREN is also killing my digestion.  I'm so acidic and it feels like my stomach wants to go in reverse and push shit up instead of down.  Ive been downing TUMS...so I started hitting the greens hard...lots of spinach and blue green algae to try and alkalize my system...if this works and appetite is better than i may be on to something with the tren.  

Main question being waht should my set range look like?
12-15 or more like 22-25?  If i double my sets im gonna have to do 30 sec rests and probably switch up exercises every set.  So something like 5 exercises @ 5 sets ea. ?  

That's really what i need to hear about -- throw the opinions out plz


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 13, 2014)

Ok, I don't want to quote you because then the posts get too long.. 

First thing is first..we need the meal breakout. What are your macros for each meal and kcal totals?  Just said you eat three meals is not enough. They can be a slice of cheese and a freaking celery stick for all we know lol  Don't think we are scrutinizing you, it is just that the more information we have on the table the more we can play around with your plan and find out what is keeping you from getting to where you want to be.

Ok, why 45 minutes? If you are on anabolics your hormone levels are going to be fine.  Yes, prolonged session can result in a reduction of ENDOGENOUS testosterone, but you don't need to worry about that. And still, it has been shown that even with sub-par testosterone, if you are training progressively, you will still achieve the hypertrophic benefits.  fo throw the 45 minute idea out the window... 

As far as training, what do you respond better to, a lot of sets and reps or low volume all out ball busting with just a few sets?  What programs have you used in the past/ How have they worked? 

As far as sets and reps, you need variety my friend! Some heavy stuff, some higher rep movements, different angles, working the muscle froma  stretched position, focusing on the contraction, working the eccentric... You can have variety within one workout or do one workout one way for that muscle grouo and do it anther way another day. 

You can add in cardio as needed if you see fat gain, but if you increase the volume and intensity of your training, you are going to be burning through kcals like a blast furnace and might only need a little bit if cardio to stay lean

Something that might interst you is checking out Brick's What are you training today thread and check out how some of us train there... Now let the brainstorming commence


----------



## Trump40 (Feb 13, 2014)

Cherry!  
Okay so that's a major point right there -- longer weight training sessions.
Meals:
Breakfast--7 eggs, glass of whey 30g protein, oat meals
Meal 2 -- 60grams protein whey, 1cup raw oats, chia seed n cinnamon
Meal 3 -- 1lb chicken, rice, corn
Meal 4 -- 60 granms whey....""
Meal 5 -- 60 grams whey...""
Meal 6 -- spinach salad, 1/2lb to 1lb of steak, feta cheese, oil n vinegar


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 14, 2014)

Diesel808 said:


> Cherry!
> Okay so that's a major point right there -- longer weight training sessions.
> Meals:
> Breakfast--7 eggs, glass of whey 30g protein, oat meals
> ...



Any chance you can break out the macros and kcals?

It looks like you are eating enough protein and carbs are still lean.  How much chia seeds are you eating?  We need to see how much fat you are getting.  You may need to bump that up and maybe add in more carbs around training as well as increase your peri-workout nutrition


----------



## Trump40 (Feb 14, 2014)

I do need more fat.  
I'm taking flax seed oil, fish oil...and l-lechin .  the chia seed is i'd guess 4 tablespoons.  I use half a scoop from a protein scooper from optimum 100% brand...
And i;m gonna order some Waxy maze tonight...pre and during workouts.  

**Should i mix in some protein too for the during phase or just bcaa's and maze?

Thanks for the feedback Atom!!


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 14, 2014)

Diesel808 said:


> I do need more fat.
> I'm taking flax seed oil, fish oil...and l-lechin .  the chia seed is i'd guess 4 tablespoons.  I use half a scoop from a protein scooper from optimum 100% brand...
> And i;m gonna order some Waxy maze tonight...pre and during workouts.
> 
> ...




No intact protein during training unless it is something like pepto pro with a high percentage if di and tri peptides. The reason being is that this delays gastric emptying and must be digested. Blood goes to you stomach when it is also trying to go to you muscles. This can make you feel sick...

Go with BCAAs and if you can some EAAs. Then have an intact protein post w/o. 

I personally prefer karboload from true nutrition over waxy maize as it doesn't cause me any stomach distress while too much waxy does. PM me if you want a discount code for true nutrition.


----------



## lachu543 (Feb 15, 2014)

I want to make my new training routine too. I thought about two options but i don't know which one will be better...

1st:

Chest
Back
Shoulders
Legs
Arms

2nd:

Chest + Bic
Back
Shoulders + Tric
Legs

20-30mins liss cardio after workout for health reasons ( heart muscle in good condition is for me very important becouse i'm on anabolics  ). 

OFF/Rest day when i will be feel that i need it, so sometimes 0 off days, sometimes 1, sometimes 2... someting like train by instinct.

3-5 exercises per muscle group, 
4-6 sets per exercise, 
5-8 reps per main exercises ( DL, BP, SQ etc. ), 
8-20 reps per other exercise. 

In main exercise i will try to add weight every training
In other exercises i will use drop sets, rest pause etc.


----------



## Trump40 (Feb 15, 2014)

lachu543 said:


> I want to make my new training routine too. I thought about two options but i don't know which one will be better...
> 
> 1st:
> 
> ...




Okay so one thing that is proven science...
Doing 45 minutes of cardio post workout is absolutely necessary and should be considered a non discussion.  
The ideal heart rate i believe is somewhere just under 150.  depends on age and you should check that number...
i'll explain why....45 minutes is the magic number...has to do with cycling all the waste and lactate from the muscles through the kidneys, etc. which turn this into energy.  
So, you repair fast due to the waster products being transported out and you have more energy becuase you just made some.


----------



## Trump40 (Feb 15, 2014)

from what i remember the pace is like, you are sweating and shit but could still carry on a conversation...


----------



## Trump40 (Feb 15, 2014)

fucker just hijacked my thread lmao


----------

